# Rötliches Wasser im Zinkwannen-Teich



## lassegewinnen (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich eine Zinkwanne (40 l) zum Miniteich umfunktioniert. Nachdem ich mich hier im Forum durchgelesen habe, habe ich auf das Verwenden von Teicherde verzichtet. Ein netter Mensch aus unserem Gartenfachmarkt hat mir geraten, ich solle als Grundlage Aquariumkies verwenden. Dies habe ich auch gemacht. Meine Pflanzen (Zwergkalmus, Seerose, Sumpf-__ Iris) sind in Pflanzkörbe eingezogen und dann habe ich sie in der Wanne versenkt. Der Seerose habe ich noch ein paar Häppchen Sand mit dazu gepackt. Je zwei Sumpfdeckelschnecken, Posthörner und Spitzschlammschnecken bewohnen und beweiden den Pott. Was aus den ebenfalls ausgesetzten Blasenschnecken und "Zierlichen Tellerschnecken" wurde, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da die sich nicht mehr blicken ließen. So weit so gut. Seit gut vier Tagen wird das Wasser im Teich immer rötlicher; sogar die Ausscheidungen der Sumpfdeckelschnecken sehen aus wie Rost. Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Kann ich was dagegen tun oder gibt sich das von selbst wieder?


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rötliches Wasser im Zinkwannen-Teich*

Hi,

kann es sein, dass irgendwas in den Teich fällt/gefallen ist?
Pollen, Samen etc.?

Oder hast Du neues Wasser aufgefüllt? Was sagen denn die Wasserwerte? 
Nur mit denen kann man einigermaßen beurteilen, ob man sich "Sorgen machen muss".


----------

